# SL4 Roubaix Pro vs Expert frame differences



## hefeweizan (Jan 28, 2009)

What is the difference between the SL4 Roubaix Pro vs Expert?

Is the frame the same for both models. 

The Pro says it uses a size specific front fork and the Expert doesn't say. Is that it?


----------



## knobster368 (Aug 29, 2009)

The only difference is the name


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

knobster368 said:


> The only difference is the name


Correct,no difference. Upon buying my Expert back in february my LBS told me he was able to use a Pro frame at no extra cost if I wanted to. And I have should, getting tired quite fast of this "black & white" Specialized 2011/2012 thing....


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Ummm sorry guys...but there IS a difference.
Same 10r carbon...I prefer the paint jobs of the Pro...but...and here is the big difference.
2013 Roubaix SL4 Expert frames...many of which come with Shimano cranks...have a threaded BB.
The Pro for 2013 is BB30 and Sworks is Spesh's version of PF30 only narrower aka 62mm width.
So for me there is a clear favorite. Why deal with all the reliability issues of BB30 or PF30.
FWIW the threaded BB on my 2012 SL3 Roubaix Pro has been perfect. Shame they didn't keep a threaded BB on the Pro for 2013 but they didn't.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

roadworthy said:


> Ummm sorry guys...but there IS a difference.
> Same 10r carbon...I prefer the paint jobs of the Pro...but...and here is the big difference.
> 2013 Roubaix SL4 Expert frames...many of which come with Shimano cranks...have a threaded BB.
> The Pro for 2013 is BB30 and Sworks is Spesh's version of PF30 only narrower aka 62mm width.
> ...



You're actually right,I was talking about 2012's SL3 :thumbsup:


----------



## hefeweizan (Jan 28, 2009)

roadworthy said:


> Ummm sorry guys...but there IS a difference.
> Same 10r carbon...I prefer the paint jobs of the Pro...but...and here is the big difference.
> 2013 Roubaix SL4 Expert frames...many of which come with Shimano cranks...have a threaded BB.
> The Pro for 2013 is BB30 and Sworks is Spesh's version of PF30 only narrower aka 62mm width.
> ...


So for 2013, there is no difference between the Pro and the Expert....?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

hefeweizan said:


> So for 2013, there is no difference between the Pro and the Expert....?


what we have here is a failure to communicate. 
.
They are the same except:
- Pro is BB30 and Expert is threaded BB.
- Pro has different paint job.


----------



## hefeweizan (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome thx!!!


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

I want the 2013 roubaix sl4 expert 49cm, but noone seems to find one.


----------



## hefeweizan (Jan 28, 2009)

They are out there, just order one...


----------



## Tikej (Oct 16, 2012)

Just got mine Sworks SL4 di2 , made a video of the build anyone 
interested send me a PM since iam not able to post links....


----------

